# no automount /storage

## bjlockie

/storage doesn't auto mount.

```

$ dmesg | grep sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

$ cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2    noauto,noatime  0 2

/dev/sda2               /               ext4    defaults,auto,noatime   0 1

/dev/sdb1               /storage        ext4    defaults,auto,noatime   0 2

```

----------

## turtles

This is a partition on your HD i take it not a removable drive.

Do you see any kind of error when you are booting up?

----------

## bjlockie

 *turtles wrote:*   

> This is a partition on your HD i take it not a removable drive.
> 
> Do you see any kind of error when you are booting up?

 

It is a regular 3.5" SATA HD.

There is no error, it doesn't even try to mount it.

----------

## VoidMage

There should be an error logged somewhere, most likely in system log.

Does 'mount /dev/sdb1' work or is this only a problem with 'mount -a' ?

----------

## bjlockie

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> There should be an error logged somewhere, most likely in system log.
> 
> Does 'mount /dev/sdb1' work or is this only a problem with 'mount -a' ?

 

mount /storage works but mount -a does NOT.

dmesg | grep sdb1 doesn't show anything after boot.

I ALWAYS need to go in a shell and do mount /storage

----------

## BillWho

bjlockie,

Just curious. can you try moving that mount point to /meda/storage, adjust fstab and see what happens   :Question: 

I mount a couple of partitions from sda and sdb and the location of the mount point seems to be the only difference.

----------

## VoidMage

Hard to guess - pastebin the content of system log from boot till login.

----------

## bjlockie

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> bjlockie,
> 
> Just curious. can you try moving that mount point to /meda/storage, adjust fstab and see what happens  
> 
> I mount a couple of partitions from sda and sdb and the location of the mount point seems to be the only difference.

 

It WORKS.  :Smile: 

$ sudo mount

/dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

/dev/sdb1 on /storage type ext4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sdb1 on /media/storage type ext4 (rw,noatime,commit=0)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/media/storage is mounted correctly, is this a bug in ext4?

I made a link to /storage everything is happy.

----------

